# forgot loco address?



## roadrr (Jul 13, 2013)

ok heres the deal......a number of years ago I had a digitrax dcc system, sold it and put trains away for awhile. well I`m working on a N scale layout now and bought a nce wireless system, my question is I forgot what my dcc loco addresses were? how do I find them with my new system, any ideas? also I`m assuming that digitrax decoders will work with nce and vice versa. thanks


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Restore to factory settings sounds the go, some one will tell you if I'm wrong.


----------



## roadrr (Jul 13, 2013)

how do I go about setting back to factory settings.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Set cv08 to a value of 08. That should reset everything back to factory default settings.
Here is a good thing to keep somewhere, Digitrax manuals and instructions. Go here and click on "downloads" and click on manuals. http://www.digitrax.com/support/manuals/


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

After you reset it, make the road number of the locomotive the address. No forgetting that way.


----------

